# Nagging and Complaining



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

No one likes when a spouse naggs. Next time your spouse starts nagging, ask youself: Am I listening? 

Nagging and complaining has a beginning - at least most of the time. Most of the time this is a result of not listening and refusing to do anything about the situations.

What do u think?


----------



## valium (Sep 22, 2008)

hello there

My husband is a star moaner/nagger. Our house is always tidy, even the kids tidy up after themselves. The house is done once a week and hoovered around 3/4 times in between. I work full time, do all cleaning (he hoovers sometimes), washing, ironing and cookering, deal with the kids , sort their clothes for school out, do all the shopping for groceries birthdays etc and he sitll moans. last night he moaned and decided to stop speakign to me as what he wanted to eat he had ate on Saturday and I had not replaced this - see HUSBANDS.

He comes home from work and goes to gym, showers and sits on the couch!

I don't think he has room to complain.


----------



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

valium said:


> hello there
> 
> My husband is a star moaner/nagger. Our house is always tidy, even the kids tidy up after themselves. The house is done once a week and hoovered around 3/4 times in between. I work full time, do all cleaning (he hoovers sometimes), washing, ironing and cookering, deal with the kids , sort their clothes for school out, do all the shopping for groceries birthdays etc and he sitll moans. last night he moaned and decided to stop speakign to me as what he wanted to eat he had ate on Saturday and I had not replaced this - see HUSBANDS.
> 
> ...


yeah, you're right valium, i don't think he has room to complain. Sounds like he wants perfection as well. What country are you from, i noticed you used the word "hoovered". I'm really not sure what it means, silly me.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

jlone said:


> No one likes when a spouse naggs. Next time your spouse starts nagging, ask youself: Am I listening?
> 
> Nagging and complaining has a beginning - at least most of the time. Most of the time this is a result of not listening and refusing to do anything about the situations.
> 
> What do u think?


I think nagging is a difference of priorities. One person will nag the other to do something they don't think is important to do. So it's at the bottom of their priority list, but it is important for the other person, so they repeat themselves to get the other to do it.

Having a clean house may be important to me, but my wife does not. I will ask several times for a chore to be done, but it's not important to her to get done. Just as I may find finances to be not as important as she does. She may nag me to get a different credit card with a lower rate, or something like that. I really don't care, so I put it at the bottom of my list. Making sure that our partners know when we have something that is important to us to have done is the key.


----------



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with you there dancing nancie


----------



## valium (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Jlone

I am in Scotland

x


----------



## Peridot (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm assuming "hoover" means "vaccuum."

Hoover is a brand of vaccuum cleaner.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

oh heck, i loved the term cookering  

Will you come live at my house and do all those things? I promise to appreciate it! lol


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

jlone said:


> No one likes when a spouse naggs. Next time your spouse starts nagging, ask youself: Am I listening?
> 
> Nagging and complaining has a beginning - at least most of the time. Most of the time this is a result of not listening and refusing to do anything about the situations.
> 
> What do u think?


You got it right. There will no nagging if the other one is listening and doing what the other said. Though, not a good reason to nag.. if there's some misunderstandings, then better talk about it in a nice manner. Because it will just make the other one not to listen anymore and just walk away. Why am I saying this, because I don't like it being nagged. Though not in my relationship with my boyfriend, but with my mom.. yes, she's a nagger.. but she don't nag at me anymore.. before. 
But still, it's not good being nagged.


----------



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

kate_spencer said:


> You got it right. There will no nagging if the other one is listening and doing what the other said. Though, not a good reason to nag.. if there's some misunderstandings, then better talk about it in a nice manner. Because it will just make the other one not to listen anymore and just walk away. Why am I saying this, because I don't like it being nagged. Though not in my relationship with my boyfriend, but with my mom.. yes, she's a nagger.. but she don't nag at me anymore.. before.
> But still, it's not good being nagged.


Me and my wife have huge communication issues. I complained about some very important issues, but she wasn't responding. I didn't want to become a nagger, so I just started holding them in and swept all our issues under the rug. Long story...but our communication is horrible.


----------



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

valium said:


> Hi Jlone
> 
> I am in Scotland
> 
> x


Hello, sorry I just now responded. Cool...Scotland


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

Broman said:


> Me and my wife have huge communication issues. I complained about some very important issues, but she wasn't responding. I didn't want to become a nagger, so I just started holding them in and swept all our issues under the rug. Long story...but our communication is horrible.



Then sit down together and talk about your problem.. maybe on that way, she will not be able to ignore you. You cannot just let it on yourself for a long time.. in no time, that bomb will blow out in your head and lose your temper.. you might do things that you don't wanna do.. I happens. 
Problems should be talked about, not to keep to yourself waiting for it to outburst your head before you speak up.


----------

